# Problems Uploading HDR Photos



## IndieMe (Jan 15, 2008)

I just downloaded photomatrix Pro and did some HDR photos,

I saved them but now when I try to upload them they don't work.

Photobucket and other sites say it needs a JPG, GIF ect... extension.

I tried opening the photos on paint and saving them but they won't even open there.

How do I turn these photos into JPG extension?


----------



## LaFoto (Jan 15, 2008)

From what I know, Photomatix automatically saves them as jpg-files when you are done with your tone mapping. Well, at least my own demo version does... :scratch:


----------



## IndieMe (Jan 15, 2008)

Ahh it's so confusing,

I can't upload the photos at all.

Anyone have any idea how to do this?


----------



## Coldow91 (Jan 15, 2008)

I might be work but I think photomatix saves them as TIFF's maybe you can use photomatix to save them as jpg, or open them in photoshop and save them as jpg's


----------



## noob873 (Jan 15, 2008)

Im having a similar problem.  After making a HDR in cs3 it doesnt give me the option to save it as a JPG. And it wont let me upload the psd files.


----------



## brounstoun (Jan 20, 2008)

guys:

Make sure you are saving your HDRs as 8-bit color depth. I know in photomatrix there is a checkbox to save in 16-bit or 8-bit. In PShop i believe you have to go into a menu to do it, I forgot which exactly. 

JPGs must be 8-bits, you cannot save a 16-bit HDR into JPG format.


----------



## The_Traveler (Jan 24, 2008)

Image>mode>8 bit


----------

